# Modern Arnis in New Hampshire?



## Monadnock (Mar 13, 2007)

Could anyone reccomend a place in Southern NH for me to observe a class?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Mike,

MT member, StickArts.com, has a Modern Arnis contact from their site:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*-New Hampshire-*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Kenshen Kan Karate & Arnis
78 Elm Street
Newport, NH 03773
(603)863-6678[/FONT]​Lisa McManus of Jeff Delany's IMAF is located there: www.professorpresas.com.

Also, if you are interested in Sayoc-Kali or FCS, please pm MT Member Delta.
Please note: Modern Arnis is a subsystem of FCS. I think Delta may be hosting Tuhon Ray some time this year.

Best regards,

Palusut​


----------



## Carol (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Mike,

IIRC you are up country a bit so this may be too much of a reach.  If you ever feel like heading down as far as Route 128, you are welcome to watch or sit in on a class at my school.  It's not a Modern Arnis program.   Mike and May Williams teach a classical Filipino fighting system based on a blend of Dekiti Tirsia Siradas Kali, Modern Arnis, and Oido de Caburata.  

No worries if it doesn't work for you, I just wanted to let you know that you'd be welcome.  

Martial Arts Research Institute in Salem, MA

www.CombatKaliSilat.com


----------



## Monadnock (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey thanks everyone. I did a search a couple weeks back and did find the Kenshen Kan. It looks a like a fairly long commute so that's why I posted to see if anything was closer. As for Mass, I don't get out to the 128 belt much as of late since I changed jobs. That would have been really great if I were still in Burlington. But I may have to drop in if I am in the area or can make some time. Thanks Carol! I'll certainly let you all know in advance.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2007)

I know a seminar was held at Franklin Peirce college many, many years ago...I don't know if there's still a group there.


----------



## Delta (Mar 14, 2007)

Hello Mike,

While I don't teach Modern Arnis I do, as palusut mentioned, teach Filipino Combat Systems in Derry, NH. Feel free to Email me at ArchonAsh@Yahoo.com if you have any questions. 

I hope you find what your looking for.

Good luck,


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Mar 15, 2007)

Delta said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> While I don't teach Modern Arnis I do, as palusut mentioned, teach Filipino Combat Systems in Derry, NH. Feel free to Email me at ArchonAsh@Yahoo.com if you have any questions.
> 
> ...


 

Derry is right down the road from me....I may check it out


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2007)

kenpo_disciple said:


> Derry is right down the road from me....I may check it out



It's definitely worth a look.  The FMAs are a great fit with Kenpo and where you have an excellent instructor that is rigorous and disciplined, you'll have a great base for exploring Kali.  :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 15, 2007)

kenpo_disciple said:


> Derry is right down the road from me....I may check it out


Cool, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't mind going myself, my office is also in southern NH.  But getting away in the evening tends to be a challenge...


----------



## Delta (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello All, 

Since there is a bit of intreast here is the web page for the school I teach out of and the link for my portion of it. Anyone intreasted in training please feel free email me at ArchonAsh@Yahoo.com if you have any questions 

http://www.intheringfitness.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=31

Gumagalang,


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2007)

Delta said:


> http://www.intheringfitness.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=31



Pankration too! Neat!


----------

